# Starting a tree nursery?



## kpatola (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

We are looking at starting a small tree nursery in Northwestern Ontario Canada, likely within a commercial-style greenhouse.

The species most in demand in our area are Jackpine and Black Spruce for reforestation.

We are investigating the viability of starting a small tree nursery in Northwestern Ontario and would like some information. Who would we contact about the following:

Demand for tree seedlings (jackpine/black spruce) in Ontario

Price paid for tree seedlings (jackpine/black spruce) in Ontario

Required growing method - bare root or container.

Age of tree seedling required (1-3)

Thank you,
Kasey Patola

Is there any other information to look out for?


----------



## tnttreeman (Mar 13, 2005)

If reforestation is the reason for demand for the species you mentioned, I would consider contacting some of the logging companies in the region. Or, a land management organization, possibly a governmental agency. Just a guess....


----------



## Orygun (Apr 12, 2005)

*I don't know about reforestation*

However, I do know there is not a lot of info on the net about growing shade trees.
You can find lots of sites of nurseries that grow shade trees...but, little info on how to grow them.

Two years ago I bought a house on two acres, and started planting tree liners...I order the liners from "Heritage Seedling Nursery" up north. Redbuds, Dogwoods Sweetgums, Red Maples, Colorado blues, false cypress, snow bells, golden chains so far...

I grow the little whips in contaniers for a year and then transplant them out in to the field...My rules....I don't buy whips that cost more than 1 dollar each, i try to buy things that will still be popular and have a market in 3-5 years, in other words, grow things you can get rid of.

The field is two acres of old grass land from the previous horse owners. I rototill 4x30 foot sections, rake off the grass (compost it) and plant the 3-4 year old whips in root control bags, a shovels length apart, (real high-tech).

So far some casualties in the containers and in the field, however few and far between. In about 2-4 years I'll begin diggin 1-1.5 caliper shade trees ( I do have some conifers and arborvitea I'll grow longer...)

Last winter I grafted jap maples onto acer pal. root stock...( too expensive to buy already grafted.) I own a nursery and landscape maintenance business, so we just prune the jap maples of the accounts in the winter for scion-wood. However it does help for resale to know the cultivar of the maple.

Anyway my point is live and learn...Don't "grow" to fast, in other words make sure you can maintain your investment...water, weeding, pruning, etc.

Read all you can, however it is a lot easier to read about success than it is to plan for it.


----------

